# my railroad



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

It does not have a name yet. I don't have a particular favorite road yet. Take a look and let's see if this works (I struggle with computers). 
http://204.156.4.209/memberpages2/frame.asp?sid=1444 
Maybe I could name it after my dog Max that passed. 








Joe Paonessa


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibilities /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://204.156.4.209/memberpages2/frame.asp?sid=1444 

Nice. If you were nearby, I'd say, "I'll be right over!"


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I posted some pictures of my layout and someone asked why I went to so much trouble to build a room around the sump pump. I actually did it to copy the other older side of the basement that I had remodeled before building. I had no other reason and thought it made sense until now when I wanted to build a upper level O gauge and would need to enclose another tunnel through the sump.








Time for a change:








now I could add another inside curve to give more length to the siding and add a second level, Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a siding that was about 30' long on the inside of the inside loop of the double track main. I wanted to make it longer and change the way the switches where placed so there weren't any more "s"curves at the siding. I didn't like pulling in to fast or backing up. 
When I was done I had an inside passing track between the mains, where a train can sit and pull out onto either the inside or outside loop! Improved by accident.
















and I'll throw in this pic 'cause I like it!








Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I just tried to add/edit these pics and something went wrong.
The old siding ended just before the sump room because there was only room for the double main to fit.
At the other end here's the old siding entrance ( in the middle pic above changed).

















where there was no siding at the other side of the removed sump room:








Gotta go run some trains! Joe


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

Thanks for posting.


----------

